# Splitting a VGA signal twice



## GreyWyvern (May 6, 2010)

Here's the setup...
Video signal on regular old VGA. It is going out of an Extron scaler/switcher into an active 4-way splitter. Three lines going to three projectors and the fourth line going to the stage for occasional rear-projection. I now want to add two displays on the stage.

The question is....
Can I just throw another VGA splitter on that line at the stage and run out to the two displays?

I just want to make sure I'm not missing something. Although, asking here, I'm likely to get 5 answers on why it won't work and 5 saying it will. But isn't that why we all love CB!

Dave


----------



## 00AVD (May 6, 2010)

As long as each splitter has a decent bandwidth you should have no problems cascading a two or three splitters. There will be some degradation, but it it shouldn't be noticeable at lower resolutions.


----------



## GreyWyvern (May 6, 2010)

I'm looking at getting a couple 48" TVs that will be placed low on the front edge of the stage. The goal is to give people in the front rows someplace better to look rather than having to crane their necks to see the screens placed high and outside on the wall. We are currently sending an 800 x 600 resolution out. Do you think it will be degraded too much for it to still look good from 8-10' away? Thanks for the help!

Dave


----------



## 00AVD (May 6, 2010)

800 x 600 is quite low resolution these days, so I'm sure you won't notice any degradation in your application.


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 7, 2010)

I would have to agree that you won't notice the degredation. Is there a reason that you have chosen that low of a resolution?


----------



## GreyWyvern (May 13, 2010)

00AVD said:


> 800 x 600 is quite low resolution these days, so I'm sure you won't notice any degradation in your application.




ruinexplorer said:


> I would have to agree that you won't notice the degredation. Is there a reason that you have chosen that low of a resolution?



The native resolution of the projector is 1024 x 768, so I'm not sure why it was set so low. I changed it, and think the screens look a bit better, but that could just be wishful thinking on my part! The switcher/scaler was set to XGA.

Anyway, the picture will obviously be stretched on the HDTVs, but it should still look okay, right? Like I said, the closest people will be about 8-10' away at the closest.

Dave


----------



## 00AVD (May 13, 2010)

You should be able to set the aspect ratio on the HDTV so that it's 4:3 (not stretched).


----------



## byrnebox (May 17, 2010)

This should work fine as long as you are using decent distro amps.

I don't know if you already have a 1x2 in mind but I have a few of these for some of the smaller stuff I do, and they seem to work well for me. And I like the price.

Link: StarTech.com 2-Port VGA Video Splitter/Distribution Amplifier - ST122L - Buy.com


----------

